# In need of an Xtern job in Macon,GA.



## utgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

I am not a CPC yet but I will be taking my finals in 8/2009. My instructor told me that I would be able to be employed as a Medical Biller as my hands on training while I wait to take the CPC exam in 2011. I live in Macon,Georgia and need to get hands on experience in this. Please give me a chance to prove it!


----------



## Trennis (Aug 13, 2009)

*Native of Macon Georgia*

Hi, 
Please email me at JamilahJo89@yahoo.com. I wish you the best of luck in seeking a coding job. But I was told of one agency in Macon that teach the coding course and set you up with an internship at local physician offices for coding experience. I would be like to discuss it more with you.

Trennis


----------

